# Ruger GP100



## DarkEarth (Feb 6, 2007)

Ruger SP100
Thinking about a 2in barrel, bobbed hammer for concealed carry. It's a thick gun though. Is this a realistic carry gun? In Florida, no coats, IWB preferred, I think. 
I've got an XD-45ACP with 4" bbl, awesome to shoot, but it's big.

www.geminicustoms.com has some unreal guns.

DarkEarth


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I live in Florida and I carried a SP 101 21/4" barrel with C/T lazer sites for a good while. I used a Galco IWB holster with a j-hook for the belt. After about 5 mintues you don't even know it's there.


----------



## DJWright (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes the SP101 is a great carry gun. It's a heavy gun for a snub, but it's also strong enough to shoot heavy .357 loadings on a constant basis. And, they are accurate enough to hunt with with using a heavy cast bullet. I use a 180 gr. hard cast LBT FN GC in mine loaded pretty hot. But I carry mine everywhere; with factory Gold dot defense loads in public, and my 180 gr. LBTs when in the woods for protection against 2 or 4 legger preditors. The loads I use in the Ruger, I would not even consider in any other snub nosed carry gun.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Stop and think for a moment about the immense fireball you are going to generate with that short barrel if you shoot .357's from that short barrel in the dark. Actually any length barrel in .357 is going to do that. It will literally blind you for further accurate shots. Perhaps you can char your opponent into submission if you are close enough. 

Think about the potential for over-penetration of your target and possible injury to bystanders or family, even with hollow points in .357. A .357 round will kill a bear up close. It will easily penetrate two people.

Think about the control issues of a short barrel in .357, unless you drill and drill daily like a professional. Even then, who knows? When you are in a panic, three times stronger than normal and trying pull the trigger properly and get to cover before you are killed, what will you hit that that round? 

It might feel good to carry such potential firepower but is it practical? So many people are caught up in the gun magazine writers' fantasies of massive stopping power being the only option for self defense. 

A 9mm, a 38 Special with low recoil hollow points, or wadcutters, or a .380 are all perfectly sound choices for concealable self defense, without the ball of fire coming out of the cyliners and barrel from a .357 round and completely blinding you at night, or going through three people besides your intended target. There are experienced people who will tell you that even a .32 is sufficient. Remember, you are an armed citizen, not a commando.


----------



## AdamSean (Mar 16, 2008)

Some of these issues are true, but are easily managed. The recoil on this baby feels more like my older sub compact 9mm pistols with +P rounds. As for the over-penetration, choose your ammo wisely. Check out Buffalo Bore's Tactical .357 magnum. It uses faster burning powders to reduce muzzle flash and noise levels for shooting indoors and in the dark. And they are loaded with proven Gold Dots. No matter what one choses, they should always do their homework. Especially if they will be carrying concealed.


----------

